# Speed Cube Shop Cosmic Lube Comparison Charts



## Mr.Roux86 (Oct 3, 2018)

I am annoyed that every time I want to use my sCs lube I have to click through many product links to find out how fast or gummy a lube is. So I decided to put together a chart that displayed all of the information in one place. There isn't much more to explain. The links are here.
- https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Al2R4u104Kbv2Jw8dZch665FRs17-Pfj/view?usp=sharing
- https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kqHGGdMR4eYt4hEAKsIoheexNeyRz-uR/view?usp=sharing

Here is a short video I made explaining and showcasing them.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 3, 2018)

That should go no the helpful links post, or in the Wiki, and it would be even better if you put the names of the lubes in there too. Great job!


----------

